# pissed off......



## Adam87 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok so im planning on getting a red for be possible room mate :-D with my 4 month old b/w so i've been doing some reseach so i went on youtube to check some Red tegus.... Now b4 you watch the video be warned its going to piss you off and if you have a youtube account Flag it maybe Rant on them so they get the picture that its wrong what there doing and im sure you'll also notice that the tegu is one beautiful tegu i just wish there was something i could do like buy it from them....
well here it is 
and look at the front paw theres barely any fingers left :rant 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVeVtUI4m7w" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVeVtUI4m7w</a><!-- m -->


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 9, 2010)

its sad that people treat animals this way. that poor tegu cant even move in that fish tank.


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 9, 2010)

the thing is to is that its really not that hard to take care of reptiles in genral just knowing the basics that they need to survive and people just dont care to ask questions do research i have come to love reptiles more so now that i have them and i never knew that people are just so stupid i can just see why they wanted the tegu its big its beautiful and thats it and it will fit in the fish tank we have in the basement


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Feb 9, 2010)

Guess what! Bet that poor tegu couldnt even move if you put him the wild surrounded by 100 acres of tegutopia. What kinda crap treats an animal like that? I mean I felt bad when I accidentally kicked my chihuahua. ( I tried to herd him with my foot and lost my balance connected with his butt and flipped him over....he forgave me though. I forgave him when he stole my tools so we are even.


----------



## d1333 (Feb 9, 2010)

wow thats pathetic, aquarium gravel?? :bawl ... but honestly you cant flag the video or do anything really, but comment and give it 1 star, because they aren't doing anything at all with the animal (like fighting it or hitting it) unlike the idiots that fight their iguanas....


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 9, 2010)

i wouldnt be suprised if it has MBD i mean who knows if that bulb is UVB or UVA for that madder and i couldnt really tell but it also looks like it lost a bit of its tail and it grew back


----------



## isdrake (Feb 10, 2010)

It's always heartbreaking to see things like these. Unfortunately I'm pretty used to it.

Where does this person live? Is there anyone who can do something about it? There must be laws preventing these kind of things?


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 10, 2010)

I posted a coment to this video a year ago ( I still saw my post on there from a year ago ). He/she sad that it's a friend's Tegu and they were just watching over it. I posted another reply and send them some infos about the Tegu forums. I told them to check them out and get some info/herlp. I don't think they will but I sure hope they will. Poor Tegu. I hope it's still alive or someone else has her.


----------



## Mr Critter (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats pretty sad ,it also looks like there feeding him lettuce.


----------



## Marlene (Feb 10, 2010)

That's just wrong... Have you seen their other video? They have scorpions in a cage within a cage that has a baby alligator in it, then there's a baby anaconda in a cage filled with water, no lid on it, also inside of the cage with the baby gator!

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcbtcAHXl_g" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcbtcAHXl_g</a><!-- m --> There was no alligator killing in the video, thank goodness, but there sure are some signs of stressed out animals. The anaconda wrapped itself around one of those in water humidifiers for reptiles that they threw in there with the snake, one, if it were to break a part of it, then bye-bye snake, and two, that little copper piece gets REALLY hot!


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 10, 2010)

yea i saw that vid maybe with some luck that anaconda will get big enough to get a hold of its owner karma is great theres also another vid with them palying with a pit with Clipped ears -_- and for short seconds u can see the tegu enclosure i just dont understand why people are so cruel to the animals they didnt ask to be pets so the least we can do for them is give them a great life and love


----------



## Marlene (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that video. At least the pit looked happy.


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 11, 2010)

wow. that's horrible. just another example of the ignorance of ppl. what is the point of keeping a pet you know nothing about? or show no interest in learning about. that's like on tv when you see the dogs with the callers cutting into their necks. these ppl are just completely oblivious and ignorant. their should be some kind of I.Q. test that you have to pass to have pets or to breed.


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 11, 2010)

no kidding


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 11, 2010)

wow. that's horrible. just another example of the ignorance of ppl. what is the point of keeping a pet you know nothing about? or show no interest in learning about. that's like on tv when you see the dogs with the callers cutting into their necks. these ppl are just completely oblivious and ignorant. their should be some kind of I.Q. test that you have to pass to have pets or to breed.


----------



## Marlene (Feb 11, 2010)

nemo66 said:


> wow. that's horrible. just another example of the ignorance of ppl. what is the point of keeping a pet you know nothing about? or show no interest in learning about. that's like on tv when you see the dogs with the callers cutting into their necks. these ppl are just completely oblivious and ignorant. their should be some kind of I.Q. test that you have to pass to have pets or to breed.


That's funny, a bunch of my friends and I all think that people should go through some sort of test to see if they can have and/or breed any type of animals and there would be different tests for different animals. We also believe that that should happen to people before they have kids too...


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 11, 2010)

maybe not a test but maybe a certification or license would be good


----------



## Marlene (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, we also though of having permits to own animals.


----------

